# ELKHART IN - BICYCLE LICENSE - 1900 - #1206



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

Greetings.  I am intreagued as tol how this form works.  Want to give it a try.

FOR SALE ...

1900 ELKHART INDIANA bicycle License tag.  #1206.  Widest point is 1-3/8" x 1-3/8" tall.  Surface issues as can be seen in the photo.  I have not cleaned it and this has the original patina.  Nickle plated.

My first time doing this.  IN FUTURE ... Will only communicate about price thru the site.


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2022)

$20,00


----------



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> $20,00



Appreciated but no thanks.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 9, 2022)

*email sent*


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2022)

$40.00


----------



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> *email sent*



THANKS .... WILL REPLY by email but I really don't want to sell it at that price.  Thanks for your interest.


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2022)

lorne-shields said:


> THANKS .... WILL REPLY by email but I really don't want to sell it at that price.  Thanks for your interest.



How are we supposed to keep track of the bidding? Was my last bid declined?


----------



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> How are we supposed to keep track of the bidding? Was my last bid declined?



Thanks for your note.  I realize that I can't have a bidding platform if I am dealing direct.  I will change my post to reflect going thru the site.  Apoligies extended.  It is a bit premature at this time to sell the plate.  So your current offer of $40 is declined.  (thanks for that as well).  Let me watch it a bit more.  Thanks again for your interest.   Lorne Shields


----------



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

I have amended my post to reflect the spirit of an auction.


----------



## island schwinn (May 9, 2022)

$50.00


----------



## lorne-shields (May 9, 2022)

Will pass ... NO DEAL at this time.  Thanks.   Lorne


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 10, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> *email sent*



Please keep your communications in the DOND thread vs. direct contact


----------



## lorne-shields (May 10, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Please keep your communications in the DOND thread vs. direct contact



Hello Mark.  Thanks for your note.  I do apologize for the miss-step of offering direct contact via email.  I withdrew that remark from the posting and told the person who wrote to me directly that I would only communicate about price/sale for the License via the Cabe's DOND.   IF you sent me a separate email I did not received it. Kindly resend.  Had a problem with my computer this morning.   

Thanks for your time and communication. 

Lorne Shields


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 10, 2022)

@lorne-shields thank you for following the guidelines of the forum


----------



## lorne-shields (May 10, 2022)

You are most welcome. Thanks for all you do.  I sure appreciate it.  Bestest ... Lorne


----------



## island schwinn (May 10, 2022)

How about $55.00 ?


----------



## lorne-shields (May 11, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> $50.00



NO DEAL ....but thanks for your continued interest.  Lorne


----------



## lorne-shields (May 11, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> How about $55.00 ?



Sorry ... my last reply (at $50) was for a previous  posting.   

NO DEAL   Thanks for your continued interest.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 11, 2022)

$65.00


----------



## lorne-shields (Jun 11, 2022)

One more similar bumb and I'll accept that offer.  Am off to The Wheelmen event in Geary, Indiana and will sell it there and then if I don't find a buyer at my indicated selling price level.   One small item of note is that I will not be able to ship for about 2 weeks in case you do favorabily consider my offer.

I do appreciate your getting back to me ... however at the $65 it is NO DEAL.  

Kind regards ... Lorne Shields


----------

